# How to setup a theme-parkish photo station



## imabauss (Mar 2, 2012)

Basically I'm trying to setup a photo station for my schools track meets. I've been given a pretty much unlimited budget to do so. The only problem is It has to be fast.

I basically need to be able to get pictures of the races instantly sent from the camera to the station and be able to print them wen the race ends. sort of like how after you ride a ride at a theme park you can get your photos right after.

Is there any possible way to do this? What equipment would I need, and where could I find it?

-Thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 2, 2012)

Eventprinters.com - Hiti printers, DNP printers and Sony printers - Authorized dealer


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2012)

What part of the planet are you on?


----------



## imabauss (Mar 3, 2012)

?I'm sorry I just needed some help figuring out the right setup. Somebody has to have some idea about how to do this


----------

